# Hello I'm running for Miss High Times :))



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi I'm Kayla! Kind of new here 
I am running for Miss High Times! If you would like to vote for me just click here:
Misshightimes.com/users/Kayla_kush


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 2, 2011)

how about some pix, so we know what we are voting for??


----------



## svsuv (Sep 2, 2011)

or make the link like 

http://misshightimes.com/users/Kayla_kush


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

well interesting story sister 
u got my vote but how do i vote i comment on site but is there a vote button or something
isnt very stoner friendly


----------



## cranker (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Hi I'm Kayla! Kind of new here
> I am running for Miss High Times! If you would like to vote for me just click here:
> Misshightimes.com/users/Kayla_kush



SHADY! shady shady SHADY!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 2, 2011)

cranker said:


> SHADY! shady shady SHADY!


shit i knew a horndog like u would find us on this thread 
u got a good nose bro


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Sep 3, 2011)

it also keeps me distressed and I feel my life is a lot more enjoyable. 

You mean de-stressed? distress is "Extreme agony, sorrow, or pain." You've got my vote, seems youve overcome a lot in your life.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

darkdestruction420 said:


> it also keeps me distressed and I feel my life is a lot more enjoyable.
> 
> You mean de-stressed? distress is "Extreme agony, sorrow, or pain." You've got my vote, seems youve overcome a lot in your life.



cannabis is a miracle
i thought it was just going to be a pretty face 
but there is a touching story behind it too
i vote for her


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Sep 3, 2011)

where do we go to vote?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 3, 2011)

darkdestruction420 said:


> where do we go to vote?


thats what i wanted to know 
i just seen option to leave comment 
and i forgot to say welcome to site 
but if she expects support from community she needs to be a part of it dont u think ?


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry guys I have been away for a while tending to my plants, working, and doing school. And I just saw that correction I need to make on my profile. Thanks for pointing it out  as far as voting goes you just rate all the images 10. Or whatever you like to rate them  sorry for such a slow response!


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 7, 2011)

Man theres a lot of hot stoner girls to rate.....


----------



## fabfun (Sep 7, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Sorry guys I have been away for a while tending to my plants, working, and doing school. And I just saw that correction I need to make on my profile. Thanks for pointing it out  as far as voting goes you just rate all the images 10. Or whatever you like to rate them  sorry for such a slow response!


ok will have to go back and do that 
thanks and good luck 
btw how is the grow ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2011)

I gave all your pics 10's


----------



## fabfun (Sep 7, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I gave all your pics 10's


hell yep nothing lower then ten but i want to see a grow posted here 
show us some porn and others will vote too


----------



## fabfun (Sep 7, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Man theres a lot of hot stoner girls to rate.....


make sure u rate her hard


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hell yep nothing lower then ten but i want to see a grow posted here
> show us some porn and others will vote too


I think she has a grow journal going on.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think she has a grow journal going on.


link me up or is it in signature cuz it wasnt the other night


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> link me up or is it in signature cuz it wasnt the other night


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/461499-my-grow-journal.html


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/461499-my-grow-journal.html



thanks bro 
how you been doing 
catching any waves ?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2011)

been good. ya man, been surfing a lot lately. there was a huge south swell that passed thru here last week and it was awesome.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> been good. ya man, been surfing a lot lately. there was a huge south swell that passed thru here last week and it was awesome.


that awesome bro
we cold a tropical depression come through here dropped from 100 to cold 
as shit


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 8, 2011)

cranker said:


> SHADY! shady shady SHADY!


 YOU'RE BACK!!!!! 
So what happened??


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> YOU'RE BACK!!!!!
> So what happened??


havent seen him tonite so who knows


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> havent seen him tonite so who knows


 Ohhh so hes not back huh. Hmmm


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> Ohhh so hes not back huh. Hmmm


he might be elsewhere but not here tonight 
he must have posted on page one 
we r on 3


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the votes guys! I JUST started the indoor grow. But I am so excited!!


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd do her


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> I'd do her


that shows your ignorance


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> that shows your ignorance


That shows your fagnorance


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> I'd do her


what a asshole i nominated him for the most disrespect person on riu tonite
asshole of the year goes to
yep u guessed it billybobjoe
names says it all
so how is your cousin/ wife


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> I'd do her


 lol no you wouldn't that's not a sheep silly


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> what a asshole i nominated him for the most disrespect person on riu tonite
> asshole of the year goes to
> yep u guessed it billybobjoe
> names says it all
> so how is your cousin/ wife


 Hahaha take it easy you fucking Mary


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

suTraGrow said:


> lol no you wouldn't that's not a sheep silly


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


>


That's a purty little sheep


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Hahaha take it easy you fucking Mary


ok goodnight take care u sheila


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> That's a purty little sheep


thought u would admire it 
enjoy it


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> That's a purty little sheep


 Ahh that's more like it. 
Good troll good...


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> That's a purty little sheep


make them squeal huh


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow you guys sure are tearing me a new one. I think I might cry a little. What are you trying to achieve here? You think defending her from my stupid comment is actually going to get you somewhere with her? Add her to your group of Internet fantasy girlfriends? Why don't you guys log off and log in to reality and maybe try getting a real girlfriend, you might not find the best looking girl but hey, they say there is someone for everyone.

Didn't mean to highjack the thread so peace I'm out.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


>


If I vote for her, will I stop waking up to that awful Screaming of the Lambs?


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Wow you guys sure are tearing me a new one. I think I might cry a little. What are you trying to achieve here? You think defending her from my stupid comment is actually going to get you somewhere with her? Add her to your group of Internet fantasy girlfriends? Why don't you guys log off and log in to reality and maybe try getting a real girlfriend, you might not find the best looking girl but hey, they say there is someone for everyone.
> 
> Didn't mean to highjack the thread so peace I'm out.


no but u are now harassing a member
i got gf's 
and know how to treat a woman with respect 
but regardless u sexual harrassed her
but i guess u were raised that way
if u want to take this argument to private messages it would be best
if not then this might get messy


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> If I vote for her, will I stop waking up to that awful Screaming of the Lambs?



no she is hotter then the lamb 
just dont tell him that 
or the sheep that 
jealous sheep aint cool


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Your trying to be cool with me? Whatever dude. Don't worry, I'll quit before you have to flex your almighty muscle of mod authority.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Your trying to be cool with me? Whatever dude. Don't worry, I'll quit before you have to flex your almighty muscle of mod authority.


no im not being cool with u
and if i could flex some mod power i wouldnt be talking to u
u r dense arent u?
enjoy your 15 seconds
as for flexing i wish i could step down as a mod for second


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Such a burden I'm sure. So much responsibility for one man.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Such a burden I'm sure. So much responsibility for one man.


dude get a sheep and a life


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Such a burden I'm sure. So much responsibility for one man.[/QUOT
> i amost bit the bait but no i wont good night
> troll on


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 8, 2011)

fabfun said:


> dude get a sheep and a life



Lol ok will do man peace!


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

BillyBobJoe said:


> Lol ok will do man peace!


dont try so hard next time


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 8, 2011)

Did he call you a dork fab..thats funny


----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

DSB65 said:


> Did he call you a dork fab..thats funny


no his first post in thread to her was he would it that
very disrespectful where come from


----------



## DSB65 (Sep 8, 2011)

We got to look after the ladys....


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## fabfun (Sep 8, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


>


 i left u some advice on grow journal


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Hi I'm Kayla! Kind of new here
> I am running for Miss High Times! If you would like to vote for me just click here:
> Misshightimes.com/users/Kayla_kush



i'd hit it.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd hit it.


i dont think she would let you hit it 
spend to much time fishing


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i dont think she would let you hit it
> spend to much time fishing


i'll take her with me and hit it on the boat.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 11, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll take her with me and hit it on the boat.


i know u want to but we are old 
this is a new age they would hurt u
fuck getting old sucks why didnt they have all this shit when we were young
they need a kicks rocks emotican


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Hi I'm Kayla! Kind of new here
> I am running for Miss High Times! If you would like to vote for me just click here:
> Misshightimes.com/users/Kayla_kush



your score should be a lot higher. the top 10 chicks are hideous. i think one of them might even be a dude. they are all fake and ugly. i think you stand above them all, simply for your "realness factor". i gave you all 10's.  









wanna go fishing?


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

Good lord where in the hell are all these young hottie growers comin from????????????

Actually who the hell cares............keep them cummin.

Cool to see the younger peeps wanting to do more than just "smoke" the buds.Keep up the good work on keepin it real girl.


----------



## newatit2010 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I gave you all 9s LOL J/K You got all 10s.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 11, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> your score should be a lot higher. the top 10 chicks are hideous. i think one of them might even be a dude. they are all fake and ugly. i think you stand above them all, simply for your "realness factor". i gave you all 10's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks. Krazy Kelly who is probably in 1st or second place is a really beautiful girl. She's been at it for a while. She deserves it but a lot of them don't have anything on their profile about weed or why they even want to be Miss high times.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 11, 2011)

newatit2010 said:


> Well I gave you all 9s LOL J/K You got all 10s.


Thank you


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 11, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Good lord where in the hell are all these young hottie growers comin from????????????
> 
> Actually who the hell cares............keep them cummin.
> 
> Cool to see the younger peeps wanting to do more than just "smoke" the buds.Keep up the good work on keepin it real girl.


Thanks  you know it ;D


----------



## zibra (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say good luck. I hope u win.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 12, 2011)

zibra said:


> Just wanted to say good luck. I hope u win.


Thank you!!!! I think I am far away from winning but I will get there one day!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 12, 2011)

*i like the colors..


----------



## Beansly (Sep 12, 2011)

Call me a fag, but I think I like the chicks that don't have to get in (a) lingerie/swimsuit/birthday suit to try win.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Call me a fag, but I think I like the chicks that don't have to get in (a) lingerie/swimsuit/birthday suit to try win.


you fag!!! lol


----------



## Beansly (Sep 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you fag!!! lol


I knew that was coming!

Doesn't make any less funny though....lmao


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 12, 2011)

Beansly said:


> I knew that was coming!
> 
> Doesn't make any less funny though....lmao


 sorry, I just couldn't resist, lol


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Call me a fag, but I think I like the chicks that don't have to get in (a) lingerie/swimsuit/birthday suit to try win.


Same here but I take bong hits in my underwear a lot and I thought this was just a good picture of me in my underwear getting ready to take a bong hit. I thought it was artistic but I'm sure girls will think I'm a hoe for taking it. The pictures have to be approved before we can post so SOMEONE over there approved it hahahahaa.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Same here but I take bong hits in my underwear a lot and I thought this was just a good picture of me in my underwear getting ready to take a bong hit. I thought it was artistic but I'm sure girls will think I'm a hoe for taking it. The pictures have to be approved before we can post so SOMEONE over there approved it hahahahaa.


Who knows. Maybe I'm just an old fashioned prude. lol


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 13, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Who knows. Maybe I'm just an old fashioned prude. lol


You're not. I totally see where you are coming from. I see a lot of girls on there with no clothes on rolling around in weed or something. I have debated with myself whether or not I should take that picture off but I feel it's a beautiful picture and not really that slutty. But I could see why someone would say it is. I just try to show how "real" I am. And show off my artistic personality. There are so many girls drenched in makeup, tattoos, and all that crap but I'm just simple little me.


----------



## aesan (Sep 13, 2011)

everyone takes bong hits in their undies.........


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 14, 2011)

GOOD JOB KAYLA!!!! Its your boy here Maine budsizzler420. I like what your doing and want to show my support girl. Being one of the serious dank growers here in Maine, I have years of troubleshooting expierience and have helped many here at RIU. If you befriend me ill def give my vote for ya. I am also interested in having a network of legal growers that communicate on a daily basis with many many benefiets to the smaller medical grower and will definately fill you in on the details later. (dont want to give too much info about it until it is launched) but many surprises follow, and I will be counting on my friends here at RIU and other forums to help. So on that note you have my vote as soon as you lve me a msg on what i do on my profile at Maine Budsizzler420 PEACE girl hope to here from ya the SIZZ


----------



## Beansly (Sep 14, 2011)

well you obviously have a great personality so you get my vote


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Same here but I take bong hits in my underwear a lot and I thought this was just a good picture of me in my underwear getting ready to take a bong hit. I thought it was artistic but I'm sure girls will think I'm a hoe for taking it. The pictures have to be approved before we can post so SOMEONE over there approved it hahahahaa.



I also take bong hits in my undies alot...however the visual would make you sick...... 






LOVE sick!


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 14, 2011)

AWWHH!!! thats fucking hilarious LMFAO PEACE the SIZZ


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 14, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> I also take bong hits in my undies alot...however the visual would make you sick......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ? Thanks? lol!


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 14, 2011)

MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 said:


> GOOD JOB KAYLA!!!! Its your boy here Maine budsizzler420. I like what your doing and want to show my support girl. Being one of the serious dank growers here in Maine, I have years of troubleshooting expierience and have helped many here at RIU. If you befriend me ill def give my vote for ya. I am also interested in having a network of legal growers that communicate on a daily basis with many many benefiets to the smaller medical grower and will definately fill you in on the details later. (dont want to give too much info about it until it is launched) but many surprises follow, and I will be counting on my friends here at RIU and other forums to help. So on that note you have my vote as soon as you lve me a msg on what i do on my profile at Maine Budsizzler420 PEACE girl hope to here from ya the SIZZ


Will be happy to do so! Making a little shout out video tonight to everyone on rollitup.org. I will post my link here after I'm done!


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 14, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Sep 17, 2011)

Yo yo yo the sizz is in the hizz!


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 19, 2011)

Niicce bro nice this is the SIZZ in the hizz you are talking about givin you a shout out for creativity lol


----------



## lambofgod (Sep 19, 2011)

a 4 at best


----------



## lordjin (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaylacelestial said:


> Same here but I take bong hits in my underwear a lot and I thought this was just a good picture of me in my underwear getting ready to take a bong hit. I thought it was artistic but I'm sure girls will think I'm a hoe for taking it. The pictures have to be approved before we can post so SOMEONE over there approved it hahahahaa.


That's the best picture. There should be more like that.


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 20, 2011)

lambofgod said:


> a 4 at best


A 4 it is. It only adds to my points. It never goes down  so thanks!


----------



## Fykshun (Sep 20, 2011)

You're definitely not a 4, girl; though rating seems degrading enough without adding to it. Keep your confidence; your personality, AND your looks, are simply stunning - can't imagine most of the boys on here having the huevos to strip to their skivvies and snap a shot (bong or no bong).


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 20, 2011)

Fykshun said:


> You're definitely not a 4, girl; though rating seems degrading enough without adding to it. Keep your confidence; your personality, AND your looks, are simply stunning - can't imagine most of the boys on here having the huevos to strip to their skivvies and snap a shot (bong or no bong).



Awh thanks! :]]]]


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kayla Kush got that one bro.. See honey Im representin girl lol!!!


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 21, 2011)

MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 said:


> Kayla Kush got that one bro.. See honey Im representin girl lol!!!



Thanks!  Lovin all the support!


----------



## Snowed (Sep 21, 2011)

Gave ya dimes  I hope ya win, the best of luck too ya!


----------



## Kaylacelestial (Sep 22, 2011)

Snowed said:


> Gave ya dimes  I hope ya win, the best of luck too ya!


Thank you so much!


----------

